# Old Martial Arts Comic Book Ads.



## arnisador (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.mrdankelly.com/martialads.html


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 9, 2006)

Fun!​


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 9, 2006)

Tell me it isn't so, Bruce Tegner, tell me it isn't so...

http://www.mrdankelly.com/martialadimages/1967ThunderAgentsKarate.jpg

Now we know where TRS Direct got its copy from. LOL.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 10, 2006)

Man, I'm feeling old. I remember seeing those ad's in comics.

Pax
Cujo
:shrug:


----------

